# Broadband only



## 2ladies (Feb 7, 2008)

We rent an apartment in the winter and the Landlord would like to install an internet connection, but not a landline.

Anyone have this facility or any suggestions as to how I can go about finding out?

Thanks - this site has some very helpful posters and I am always grateful for their advice.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

So...I take it you have no telephone line?
I think I live quite near you and we have reasonable broadband and phone for 49 euros a month from telefonica/movistar.
We get free national phone calls and we make a lot of use of that.


----------



## 2ladies (Feb 7, 2008)

mrypg9 said:


> So...I take it you have no telephone line?
> I think I live quite near you and we have reasonable broadband and phone for 49 euros a month from telefonica/movistar.
> We get free national phone calls and we make a lot of use of that.


Thank you - but he doesn't want a phone landline as, with different renters during the summer, it is open to abuse.

Just an adsl connection without a landline, is what he would like to install.


----------



## Seb* (Mar 22, 2009)

2ladies said:


> Thank you - but he doesn't want a phone landline as, with different renters during the summer, it is open to abuse.
> 
> Just an adsl connection without a landline, is what he would like to install.


ADSL connections always come with a fixed telephone line, so he has two alternatives:

1.) Seal off the telephone sockets, so a telephone can't be connected (for example just glue a piece of plastic over the socket. Still a chance for abuse, but that would need the offender to actively break open the sockets.

2.) Get a Wi-fi or Wimax wireless provider to install a dish on the outside of the house. That way there is just a pure internet connection. The installation is usually a bit more expensive, but the monthly costs are lower.


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

We have a broadband service only with AndaNetworks. We had an option to have a landline, but chose just to have the broadband.... It's cable, not ADSL


----------



## allblacks1987 (Dec 5, 2011)

*Satellite Broadband*

You can get satellite broadband which does not require a phone line just a dish from €35 per month (IVA incl.) from Tooway Costa del Sol. I have it in my apartment in Benalmadena and so far have not had any problems.


----------



## neilb (Feb 21, 2011)

Wireless Internet is an option.

As long as you have line of sight to the providors "Mast" then you can receive a good signal normally up to about 3mb/s.

Where is your apartment?


----------

